# Shami goats , Females pictures.



## Naef hajaya (Mar 17, 2010)

This is some of shami goats female pictures for all of you from Naef hajya to my friends in this web site.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

How much do these goats weigh? They look like they are very big goats.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually like the gray female, third from the top.

They're probably like LaManchas, very weird but then you look at them everyday, they start to grow on you.

I can't tell if these does have blue eyes like the bucks ...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks like they all have an underbite!  Very peculiar faces.


----------

